# Über eine Socket-Verbindung Arrays übergeben



## Xeonkryptos (8. Okt 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie man das am besten realisieren kann, dass man über eine normale Socketverbindung ein Array übergibt und dieses als Array beim Client zurückbekommt? Für mein Chatprogramm speichere ich nämlich alle User in einem Array und möchte diese natürlich auch in meinem Frame angezeigt bekommen, wer on ist und nun habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das Auslesen soll. Ich erhalte immer nur Strings und das will ich halt nicht.

Ich verwende einen BufferedReader und einen PrintWriter auf beiden Seiten. Hoffe ihr habt eine gute Idee, die mir helfen könnte. 

Gruß
Xeonkryptos


----------



## XHelp (8. Okt 2011)

Naja, du solltest dir sowas wie ein Protokoll überlegen, dann klappt das auch mit den String.
Ansonsten kannst du ganze Objekte hin und her schieben, sofern die serialisierbar sind: [japi]ObjectOutputStream[/japi]. Aber es kann auch gut sein, dass es überhaupt kein Sinn macht dein serverseitiges User-Objekt an die Clients weiter zu schicken.


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Okt 2011)

Xeonkryptos hat gesagt.:


> Ich verwende einen BufferedReader und einen PrintWriter auf beiden Seiten. Hoffe ihr habt eine gute Idee, die mir helfen könnte.



ObjectOutputStream (Java Platform SE 7 )


----------



## Xeonkryptos (8. Okt 2011)

Ich gehe richtig davon aus, dass ich dann auf der anderen Seite ein ObjectInputStream benötige?

Und kann ich dann zu meinen bisherigen Streams auch ein ObjectInput und ObjectOutput verwenden, ohne das sie sich gegenseitig in die quere kommen?

<-- reine Verständnisfragen.


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Okt 2011)

Ausprobieren wäre in dem Fall sicherlich schneller oder? 
Aber nur nochmal zur Erinnerung: Strings sind auch Objekte (demnach würde evtl. auch nur der eine reichen)


----------



## Xeonkryptos (8. Okt 2011)

Ausprobieren ist schneller, klar, es könnte aber gut sein, dass jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit schon gesammelt hat =) ... Außerdem ist mir klar, dass ein String auch ein Objekt ist, aber so könnte ich es halt nur beim Auslesen der Arrays beachten und den Rest einfach ignorieren


----------

